# FINALLLY HATCHING OUT!!!!!



## tortadise (Jun 6, 2012)

After finding out my thermometer I have been using was starting to miss read a few degrees. I adjusted the temp (which was 2 degrees lower than I usually incubate) they started to hatch out of the first clutch today. 

This little bugger is 1 hour old. It wanted out.



View attachment 22070


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 6, 2012)

That is very cool. Congrats...


----------



## Benjamin (Jun 6, 2012)

Always a good day when a turtle hatches. 
Congrats!


----------



## tortadise (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh I know even knowing that they are fertile i still ponder on whether or not they will hatch. It's awesome when they do. They're so small and hilarious, running all over the place living a new world.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## clare n (Jun 6, 2012)

That's amazing


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2012)

Awe, come on... The pic is blurry. What species?


----------



## tortadise (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol. I didn't take it. One of my caretakers while I'm at work took it. It's a sulcata. I will get better photos when I'm at the facilities. Don't worry.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations! Is it the only one?


----------



## tortadise (Jun 8, 2012)

That's completely out of the egg yes. A few just pipped last night. So here they come.


----------

